# 20 Jahre PCGH: Das große Gewinnspiel ist gestartet



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *20 Jahre PCGH: Das große Gewinnspiel ist gestartet*

						Im Oktober 2000 startete PC Games Hardware erstmals als Printmagazin im umkämpften IT-Zeitschriftenmarkt. Der Erfolg war alles andere als sicher, doch heute, fast 20 Jahre später, ist die PCGH-Marke breiter aufgestellt denn je. Wir feiern den Geburtstag mit einem großen Gewinnspiel im Wert von fast 7.000 Euro.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *20 Jahre PCGH: Das große Gewinnspiel ist gestartet*


----------



## bschicht86 (16. September 2020)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an PCGH. Ich las ab 2002 das Heft und irgendwann auch das Forum. 

Gewinnspiel: Vorabglückwunsch an die Gewinner, ich werd wohl nicht teinehmen (können). Ich lese lieber Fachartikel als Videos zu schauen und dem Fratzenbuch bleib ich auch fern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2020)

Alles gut, Du bist mir/uns auch so sehr willkommen


----------



## Kabs1982 (16. September 2020)

Na denn mal leicht beginnender Trommelwirbel bis zum 06.10. !

Sehr schöne Sachen habt ihr da wieder eingepackt.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH!


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (16. September 2020)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an PCGH. Ich las ab 2002 das Heft und irgendwann auch das Forum.
> 
> Gewinnspiel: Vorabglückwunsch an die Gewinner, ich werd wohl nicht teinehmen (können). Ich lese lieber Fachartikel als Videos zu schauen und dem Fratzenbuch bleib ich auch fern.


... geht mir auch so
und wie ist das - soll ich mir z.B. heute über 20 Minuten Video anschauen für das Lösungswort - neee, oder??
Aber einen Glückwunsch lasse ich mal da ...


----------



## kmf (16. September 2020)

20 Jahre, wow wie schnell die eigentlich rum waren, wenn man zurück blickt. Bis auf die legendäre 0-Nummer jedes Heft gelesen, nein - verschlungen! 

Herzliche Glückwünsche an alle Beteiligten zum Jubiläum.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. September 2020)

Happy Birthday PCGH! 
Ihr seid mit eine der letzten der Zeitschriften, die das große Sterben wegen des Internets überlebt haben.

Macht weiter so und bessert euch.


----------



## ThorstenID (16. September 2020)

Alles Gute zum 20 Jährigen


----------



## Waupee (16. September 2020)

Wow dann habe ich ja ne 20 Jahre alte Zeitschrift im Keller liegen wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Dicker_Klops (16. September 2020)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Skysnake (17. September 2020)

Glückwunsch, wir kennen uns ja schon seit ner ziemlich langen Zeit. Man wird man langsam Alt ;D

Aber ich bin scheinbar zu blöd fürs Gewinnspiel. Hab mir das gesamte Video angeschaut, aber kein Lösungswort gesehen.

Wird das wingeblendet oder gesagt oder wie oder was?

EDIT: Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass das Lösungswort NICHT in dem Video angezeigt wird, das bem klick auf den Link erscheint, sondern im passenden Video zum jeweiligen Gewinn....

Ich hoffe ich spare anderen noch halbstündige Video-Sessions.


----------



## Teslatec (17. September 2020)

Gratulation zum Jubiläum 🎉 

Würde mich freuen hier Glück zu haben


----------



## DAU_0815 (17. September 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *20 Jahre PCGH*


Dann seit ihr ja nächstes Jahr endlich richtig volljährig


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Wie? Entweder Facebook oder Youtube?
Einfach so geht nicht?


----------



## Kelemvor (18. September 2020)

Geht aber jeweils ohne Anmeldung.Bei FB
sind nur diese Login Popups störend.


----------



## Daddioandre (18. September 2020)

Man merkt, das es langsam aber sicher auf die dunkle Jahreszeit zu geht. PCGH haut wieder tolle Sachen raus. 
Alles gute zum runden Jubiläum


----------



## chill_eule (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie? Entweder Facebook oder Youtube?
> Einfach so geht nicht?


Genau! BUUUH


----------



## vb87 (19. September 2020)

Sehr cool das es PCGH jetzt schon so lange gibt.   

Aber muss man für das Gewinnspiel wirklich Facebook mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. September 2020)

Dieser Mist mit dem Fratzenbuch nervt ein wenig ... ansonsten tolle Aktion!


----------



## thorin11- (19. September 2020)

Vor allem da man sich heute erstmals beim fratzenbuch anmelden muß um mitzumachen........
Daher ab Heute nichts mehr für mich.  lg


----------



## Parabellum08 (19. September 2020)

Fratzenbuch-Anmeldung kommt bei mir überhaupt nicht in frage .
Also lass ich es sein .


----------



## cjtk (19. September 2020)

happy birthday.
BtW beim anklicken des links zum lösungswort kommt man überall hin nur nicht dahin. ihr habt nicht mal ne chronik wo man evtl was finden könnte. unübersichtler geht keine seite.


----------



## Kelemvor (19. September 2020)

Na super, dann war es wohl mein Fehler darauf hinzuweisen das man bisher keinen FB Account braucht.
Tut mir leid, ich hätte es wissen sollen. Ade Gewinnspiele, und PCGH hat heute auch wieder ein bisschen
Ansehen bei mir verloren. Nicht das die Chance sehr hoch war etwas zu gewinnen, na jetzt haben die FB Mitglieder etwas höhere Chancen was abzugreifen, viel Glück.


----------



## cjtk (19. September 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Na super, dann war es wohl mein Fehler darauf hinzuweisen das man bisher keinen FB Account braucht.
> Tut mir leid, ich hätte es wissen sollen. Ade Gewinnspiele, und PCGH hat heute auch wieder ein bisschen
> Ansehen bei mir verloren. Nicht das die Chance sehr hoch war etwas zu gewinnen, na jetzt haben die FB Mitglieder etwas höhere Chancen was abzugreifen, viel Glück.


aber nur wenn der link im gewinnspiel einen auch da hinleiten würde.leider nur zur einer ziemlich stümperhaften facebook seite vom magazin.


----------



## Kelemvor (19. September 2020)

Nachtrag: Anscheinend sind gewerbliche FB Seiten seit heute nur noch mit Login einsehbar,
selbst unsere lokale Dorfküche zeigt nur noch den Login.

Edit: Vielleicht auch besser so, ein Weg weniger mich vielleicht och noch mit Infohäppchen zu ködern,


----------



## Anthropos (19. September 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (19. September 2020)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum 20. Schade daß der heutiger FB-Zwang einem die Stimmung vermiest.
Dann halt nicht


----------



## Rhetoteles (19. September 2020)

staplerfahrer2000 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum 20. Schade daß der heutiger FB-Zwang einem die Stimmung vermiest.
> Dann halt nicht


Das Lösungswort konnte man einfach googlen. Der Google-Bot hat auch ohne Account Zugang zu Facebook


----------



## Kelemvor (19. September 2020)

Gute Idee thnx.


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (19. September 2020)

Danke für den Tip


----------



## Timmey (19. September 2020)

Danke für den Tipp!

@PCGH Bitte überdenkt die Sache mit Facebook nochmal, es soll ja auch noch welche ohne den Mist geben


----------



## kmf (20. September 2020)

Ich melde mich auch nicht extra  bei facebook an. Reicht völlig, das wegen WhatsApp  bereits ein Zwang besteht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (20. September 2020)

Glückwunsch PCGH
Als Geschenck gibt es ne Kündigung des Abos.
Ihr könnt ja Eure Gewinnspiele ja machen wo Ihr wollt aber als zahlender Kunde der Zeitung wie auch digital 
fühle ich mich verarscht!


----------



## Rhetoteles (20. September 2020)

Suchempfehlung für heute: https://www.google.com/search?q=pcg...rAhXFjqQKHfXfD1oQpwV6BAgmEB4&biw=1332&bih=959


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. September 2020)

Ich müsste so um 2002 eingestiegen sein mit meinen ersten Heften. Ihr habt mich damals dazu verleitet, in eine Radeon 9700 Pro zu investieren. Was für eine Karte. 
Aber irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt alt.


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (20. September 2020)

Der FB-Anmeldezwang ist wieder ausgeschaltet. Die posts sind auch ohne Konto wieder sichtbar.
Fragt mich nicht an wen das liegt


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. September 2020)

Kein Zwang mehr - Danke


----------



## DPr (21. September 2020)

Echt schon 20 Jahre.. mhm dann kann ich ja die Papierausgaben jetzt nochmal anschauen und dann..?
- fachgerecht entsorgen?
- weiterhin sammeln?
Ausgabe 1 müßte noch irgendwo vorhanden sein.


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (22. September 2020)

DPr schrieb:


> Echt schon 20 Jahre.. mhm dann kann ich ja die Papierausgaben jetzt nochmal anschauen und dann..?
> - fachgerecht entsorgen?
> - weiterhin sammeln?
> Ausgabe 1 müßte noch irgendwo vorhanden sein.


An Selbstabholer verschenken? Gibt doch sicherlich noch jemand der das will. Ich habe meine schon vor Jahren entsorgt, irgendwann reicht der Platz einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Black_Beetle (24. September 2020)

@PCGH-Redaktion  Ich glaub ihr habt heute den Gewinnspielpost vergessen auf Facebook


----------



## chill_eule (27. September 2020)

Heute Morgen finde ich auf FB auch kein aktuelles Lösungswort 

Heute gäbe es die perfekten Gewinne für mich, bin eh auf der Suche nach neuen Kopfhörern und Tastatur 

PS: Jetzt! Guten Morgen!


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Oktober 2020)

Gewinnspiel früher beendet?


----------



## Wake (1. Oktober 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel früher beendet?


Wurde wohl statt 10. nur 1. Oktober als Enddatum eingegeben


----------



## chill_eule (1. Oktober 2020)

> Unser Jubiläums-Gewinnspiel von PC Games Hardware ist mittlerweile vorüber! Wir wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei den Verlosungen und eine schöne, *gesunde Osterzeit.*



wtf?  
Einen alten Text recycled?


----------



## Teslatec (1. Oktober 2020)

Gratuliere zum Jubiläum pcgh team

Hoffe das ist auch mal Glück hab


----------



## Chakarn94 (1. Oktober 2020)

Werden die Gewinne geschlossen am 10.10 verlost? Oder wurden bereits Gewinne verteilt?


----------



## Lord Wotan (4. Oktober 2020)

Super Sache


----------



## Kabs1982 (6. Oktober 2020)

Heute ist ja Stichtag, daher.. 

Glückwunsch zum 20-jährigen Jubliäum!


----------



## Dialysis (10. Oktober 2020)

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Sind ja ein paar feine Preise am Start


----------



## Kelemvor (10. Oktober 2020)

Und? Wie oft hab ich jetz gewonnen? 
Oder ist euer Gewinnspielbeauftragter mit den Preisen durchgebrannt?


----------



## Chakarn94 (11. Oktober 2020)

"eine schöne, gesunde Osterzeit" Haha copy paste von anderem Gewinnspiel


----------



## kmf (11. Oktober 2020)

Ja ist denn schon Ostern? Wie die Zeit vergeht ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (12. Oktober 2020)

Och mennu, Ostern schon wieder?
Dann schon mal Gratulation den Gewinnern und in 20 Jahren sehen wir uns wieder


----------



## noghry (14. Oktober 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner von mir


----------



## Kelemvor (14. Oktober 2020)

ein kurzes, "alle Gewinner sind benachrichtigt" wäre schön. 
So träum ich immer noch eine Headset/Maus-Kombi und zumindest den Komplett PC gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## Aspec (14. Oktober 2020)

kenne das aber nur Geduld, wenn der komplett PC 1-2 Tage später kommt schadet nicht, schön etwas mehr traffic im Forum ist doch auch nett


----------



## Steppenfuha (14. Oktober 2020)

Mit dem Gewinnen hat es nicht geklappt aber danke euch für die coole Aktion


----------



## Mindovermatter (14. Oktober 2020)

DPr schrieb:


> Echt schon 20 Jahre.. mhm dann kann ich ja die Papierausgaben jetzt nochmal anschauen und dann..?
> - fachgerecht entsorgen?
> - weiterhin sammeln?
> Ausgabe 1 müßte noch irgendwo vorhanden sein.


Ja, das gute alte Papierberg-Problem. Ich habs irgendwann so gelöst, daß ich nur noch je zwei Jahrgänge behalten hab.
Umso schöner jetzt das Digital-Archiv
Als alter Kathole fühle ich mich von der Sünde des Heft-Wegschmeissens entlastet
Das Gewinnspiel war wirklich klasse, tolle Preise. Hab leider nichts gewonnen, aber Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!!!

(Übrigens bloß gut, daß Ihr den Facebook Anmeldezwang wieder zurückgenommen habt - ich hätte ebenfalls mein Abo gekündigt aus Protest, es gibt wirlich eine Menge solide Gründe, FB zu meiden, bei mir z.B. auch berufliche.)

Oh - und auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche an das PCGH-Team zum Jubiläum. Hat nach dem Lesen der ersten Ausgabe bei mir nur 5 Jahre gedauert, bis ich mich ans Zusammenschrauben meines ersten PC´s getraut hab.
Wirklich toll zu sehen, wie Ihr über die Jahre immer professioneller und besser geworden seid beim Testen. Der aktuelle Grafiktest zur GTX3080 (im Heft, aber auch online) z.B. toppt wirklich alles Bisherige, finde ich. Damit seid Ihr für mich auch netzweit ganz vorne. Weiter so


----------



## Aspec (14. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Mindovermatter (15. Oktober 2020)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich müsste so um 2002 eingestiegen sein mit meinen ersten Heften. Ihr habt mich damals dazu verleitet, in eine Radeon 9700 Pro zu investieren. Was für eine Karte.
> Aber irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt alt.


Hachja - ich hatte die auch aufgrund der Lektüre...
Aber alt - nach 20 Jahren PCGH-Lesen fühl ich mich fast hardware-weise


----------



## Teslatec (15. Oktober 2020)

Respekt für die Unprofessionelle Art auszulosen, die Gewinner kann man im Internet finden. 
Viele Spaß die Preise auf Ebay wiederzufinden


----------



## Anthropos (15. Oktober 2020)

@Teslatec 
Wow, Respekt für dein überaus konstruktives Feedback!  
Besser fände ich, wenn du folgendes ergänzen würdest:
- Weshalb empfindest du die Art des Auslosens als unprofessionell? 
- Wo im Internet können Gewinner gefunden werden?
- Wie soll PCGH verhindern, dass gewonnene Preise bei Ebay versteigert werden?
- Was ist dein Verbesserungsvorschlag bzw. was würdest du anders machen?


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (15. Oktober 2020)

Teslatec schrieb:


> Viele Spaß die Preise auf Ebay wiederzufinden


Seit wann ist es verboten Preise zu verkaufen?


----------



## Dripper7 (16. Oktober 2020)

Stehen die Gewinner mittlerweile fest? 

Lg


----------



## Aspec (16. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich dir gerade einen Screenshot von der Auflösung machen, allerdings scheint sich auf der Gewinnspielseite noch einmal etwas getan zu haben 

auf in Runde 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ist vermutlich nur ein Fehler unterlaufen, habe mal aus Jux das alte Lösungswort eingegeben für den 4000D, aber ich habe scheinbar heute schon teilgenommen  

beste Grüße


----------



## Daddioandre (16. Oktober 2020)

Schaut eher so aus, als hätte sich das alles ein wenig vertan, denn letzten Monat hat es auch am 16. angefangen.
Eure Gewinnspiele machen sich selbstständig^^

Edit: 17.10.
Das Gewinnspiel wiederholt sich sozusagen. Auch heute wieder der LC-M34 Monitor drin


----------



## staplerfahrer2000 (21. Oktober 2020)

Am 20. Oktober gibt es eine Wasserkühlung *nicht *zu gewinnen! 
Das scheint bei PCGH niemanden zu interessieren.


----------

